# Progress Thread?



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Couldn't find the right area for this suggestion so may be in wrong section which I apologise for

However I've been searching the forum I can't seem to find a "progress thread" section.

If there isn't one would we be able to make one?

Just a separate place where each member can have their own dedicated thread to show off their car and to add and update there mods and pictures etc and other members to comment and view their opinions.

All in one place so it's easy to find?

Thanks Matt


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nope there isn't one, nor will there be one. Nobody listens to ideas put forward on here.


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonksy26 said:


> Nope there isn't one, nor will there be one. Nobody listens to ideas put forward on here.


Oh ok, who would need to this idea to make a decision weather to go with it or not?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's been mentioned before and the general consensus was that the buzz created from people posting their build threads on the main Mk1 or Mk2 sections creates interest in those areas which attracts attention because they keep popping up in the ranks. If you move those threads into their own separate area then they don't get the large crowd of visitors that enter the Mk1 and Mk2 forums to see them and will more likely stagnate.

This is the reason the forum isn't split into the many sub forums you see on some car sites, where it's confusing choosing where to post and when you do there's a long wait for a reply because attention is splintered. Having everything together as much as possible gives exposure of topics to people who wouldn't normally go looking for them and creates interest that otherwise would have been missed. This is one reason why this forum has been so popular.

Having said that, there is a best of both worlds possibility: It would be possible to create a sub forum for build threads but keep the original threads in the original forums, so they continue to wave the flag there but are also viewable from a central place when you deliberately want to go looking for them. It could be an indexed list of cars or just a random depository of like threads. I'll have a think and see what can be done


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

John-H said:


> It's been mentioned before and the general consensus was that the buzz created from people posting their build threads on the main Mk1 or Mk2 sections creates interest in those areas which attracts attention because they keep popping up in the ranks. If you move those threads into their own separate area then they don't get the large crowd of visitors that enter the Mk1 and Mk2 forums to see them and will more likely stagnate.
> 
> This is the reason the forum isn't split into the many sub forums you see on some car sites, where it's confusing choosing where to post and when you do there's a long wait for a reply because attention is splintered. Having everything together as much as possible gives exposure of topics to people who wouldn't normally go looking for them and creates interest that otherwise would have been missed. This is one reason why this forum has been so popular.
> 
> Having said that, there is a best of both worlds possibility: It would be possible to create a sub forum for build threads but keep the original threads in the original forums, so they continue to wave the flag there but are also viewable from a central place when you deliberately want to go looking for them. It could be an indexed list of cars or just a random depository of like threads. I'll have a think and see what can be done


I can see your point but in my opinion I think a progress thread section would benefit just so much easier to find peoples pride and joys and ideas etc. if it's come up few times before maybe something to consider or have some sort of compromise? Or vote? 
I am new but just thought I'd have an input  
Thanks Matt


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've made this go live tonight after we'd run a few tests. If you look under the Mk1 or the Mk2 forum, then next to the Knowledgebase you'll see another sub forum called "Mk 1 build threads" or "Mk 2 build threads".

In each of these sub forums is a sticky post for "Nominations" to be included. Members can post links to their favourite build thread here. Chosen threads will be included in the sub forum and appear here all together to make them easier to find. Normal posts are not enabled on the sub forum so we just maintain a list of build threads only.

Clicking one of the build threads will actually take you to the original thread on the Mk1 or Mk2 forum where you can comment as normal. New build threads should still be posted in the main Mk1 and Mk2 forums as normal. This keeps interest centred on the main forums but when build threads disappear down the ranks due to inactivity you can always find them in the build thread sub forum. We'll keep this as a simple group of threads for now and see how it goes. Having a sub forums also prevents the main index page getting too long as it recently increased in length due to the addition of the Mk3 forum.

So let's have your nominations


----------

